# Actionreicher Trailer zu The 355: Wenn fünf Weltstars ein Ziel haben



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Actionreicher Trailer zu The 355: Wenn fünf Weltstars ein Ziel haben* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Actionreicher Trailer zu The 355: Wenn fünf Weltstars ein Ziel haben*


----------



## floppyexe (9. Januar 2022)

Das übliche 0815 Gesülze...wo bleiben Filme mit Tiefgang? Und schon wieder Weiber- Ghostbusters lässt grüßen.
Mal sehen wenn im Film wieder der Spruch kommt: "wir gehen rein"


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2022)

Mir kommt das auch wieder so vor als wenn hier zwanghaft die Frauenquote erhöht werden muß.
Völlig unrealistisch das die besten Agenten alles nur Frauen sind.
Und von der Story und Action auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## derneuemann (10. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir kommt das auch wieder so vor als wenn hier zwanghaft die Frauenquote erhöht werden muß.
> Völlig unrealistisch das die besten Agenten alles nur Frauen sind.
> Und von der Story und Action auch nichts besonderes.


Sehe ich genauso. Gestern  noch mit meiner Frau drüber gesprochen, über dieses neumodische Syndrom.
Kann sie auch nicht verstehen. Es gibt weit bessere Wege um starke Frauen darzustellen. 

Man kann ja mal beim  Millitär die Zweikampfübungen anschauen, die gemischt ablaufen. Top Geheimagenten Frauen, natürlich... Aber dann mit Finesse und nicht mit physischer Überlegenheit. 

Beispiel: Eine Profiringerin wird einen Durchschnittstypen aufgrund erlernter Techniken wohl niederingen. Nicht aber einen Profiringer, der das doppelte auf die Waage bringt.

Hauptsache das wird nicht falsch verstanden. Es gibt natürlich extrem starke Frauen.  Auch beim Crossfit gibt es Frauen, die weitaus mehr Leisten, als die meisten Männer, die sehen aber auch anders aus und wären dann auch glaubwürdiger in so einem Film. Man schaue sich mal eine Kara Webb an. 

So eine Frau wäre in so einem Fil noch glaubwürdig, aber die zarten, schmalen Damen die geziegt wurden, müssten wenn dann durch  Finesse bestechen und nicht mit Krach Wum, Hau Drauf Aktion.


----------

